# wood pellet boiler-problems



## ickle (13 Dec 2012)

I am having MAJOR problems with my wood pellet boiler. Is anyone else or would like to hear from someone who has a wood pellet boiler that works! Thinking of getting rid of mine...can any gives me some advise please...ta


----------



## fandango1 (13 Dec 2012)

Can you give a bit more detail about what the major problems are and maybe some details around the type of boiler etc.


----------



## Iderown (13 Dec 2012)

*Symapthy*

ickle - I sympathise with you. We put up with frequently failing pellet ignition elements for two years. It was a Gerkros type boiler. Eventually we replaced the pellet burner and its associated electronics and pellet feed assembly with an oil burner. An adapter plate was needed so that the oil burner fitted in to the port at the bottom of the boiler. Has worked 100% for two years now. 
There are discussions of wood pellet boilers in a couple of forums ;; I'm not allowed to post links. 
The forums are at boards dot ie
They are Plumbing & Heating
and Renewable Energies


----------



## ickle (13 Dec 2012)

Have one called janfire. Never worked from the day we got it three years ago. Partner is always trying to fit it to get it going. The suction part was our usual problem. It was not sucking. Now this past two days the entire machine is dead. We really want I pull it out and get something else but there is no money to do this.  the company that installed it are gone. No one wants to go near it.


----------



## poppy1 (14 Dec 2012)

have a windhager 5 yrs now - fully automated never had an issue with it


----------



## Optimistic (14 Dec 2012)

poppy1 said:


> have a windhager 5 yrs now - fully automated never had an issue with it



I second the Windhager, 5 years also and never any problem, fully automated and heat whenever we need it.I have heard numerous problems with Gerkross, which is a shame as we have never had any problems with either the boiler or pellets, supply and quality.One fill does us more than a year. I would definitely install the same again, if we were back building again.
Sorry for those of you who have problems, because it is a great source of heating and good value in our experience.


----------



## kotpat (20 Dec 2012)

Hi ICKLE

We once had a Janfire boiler and it has since been replaced by the NHBC, other owner replaced by the builder.

email me kotpat@btinternet.com

who was the installer
is it a new house


----------

